

Hostile code bases - ildjaoa
http://tatiyants.com/hostile-code-bases/

======
aaronharnly
I'll make the same comment I did over on the blog:

Pro: I like the metaphor. Bearing in mind that one must defend against the
unknown tricks and traps of old code certainly is useful.

Critique: One thing I'd change is the implicit gender assumption -- my team is
50% female, a relative rarity.

